# new necrons adapting instead of complaining



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is a link to todays article on GW's page which might help some of you, who may be having difficulties. It is not the greatest tactica and once I have more experience facing them I will try to post a more in depth one.. 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=18800001a


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Warsmith Drewgie said:


> Here is a link to todays article on GW's page which might help some of you who would rather complain about power creep or flame certain employees than take time to develop some new tactics.
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=18800001a
> I hope I posted this in the right place as it is tactica.


You are aware that starting a thread like that is almost trolling for the results that you claim you are trying to get rid of, yes?


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone pointed out to me that I did come off kinda harsh on this, and I apologize to any who might take offense. I am going to edit it down a notch so to be less confrontational. I also am aware that posting a link to something that I have been told is "crap spattered" tactica isn't helpful. I found it interesting and thought others might as well. I haven't read the new dex or faced them myself yet, but once I have faced them a few times I will post a better tactica for you.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

lokis222 said:


> You are aware that starting a thread like that is almost trolling for the results that you claim you are trying to get rid of, yes?


You are like a ninja. I was typing my apology post while you posted this.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I read through it. I didn't find it to be honestly very helpful. It looked like they were using it as a showcase for models that they want to sell that are not necrons and telling you why you should use them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Precisely - crap spattered is the thing to call GWs tacticas. Buy this expensive-yet-kinda-bad unit!

Some of them can't even be arsed to advertise products. See World Eaters.

The good tacticas come from forums and blogs.

Midnight


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

@lokis222 Really. Do you think they are having trouble selling Grey Knights terminators? I'm sorry that you didn't find it helpful but perhaps that is because you can already come up with as good if not better tactics on your own and thus don't really need the help. Thank you for your input though as I do appreciate peoples feedback.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I think for new players, that sort of tactica doesn't help. What you have is some very general ideas that aren't useful on their own and a showcase of units that, of the ones I know, are awful. I play nids. The mawlock is subpar and the lictor are as well. Against necrons there are much better choices from nids alone. As for terminators, I personally don't think they would work so well. Scarabs eat landraider and 15 warriors pump 30 shots into footslogging termies. Mathhammer thats about 10 wounds that have to be saved. As the termies walk forward AP2/1 large blasts are targeting them. When the do get close enough, the monolith teleports them out. 450pts of easy to counter. I find it shallow and hopefully not many people listen to the advice.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

'Buy Tanks, Finecast box sets and characters!'

Summed up their tactics in one sentence. Dark Reapers? Really? Next thing you know, they're advising you to buy Swooping Hawks to counter DE Venoms. They also suggest using Vanguard Veterans and Stormboyz with Zagstruck. Hopefully by now it'll be pretty obvious that they're pushing models (Outside of BA, who uses Vanguard Veterans? At all?)

Everything not pushing a unit falles under the category known as 'Bloody Obvious', or 'Useless'. 'Try and use units with an Initative of higher than 3' - so, almost every unit in the game? Hell, even Orks get that on the charge (And you may say that they don't get that in later rounds, buth then again, not many Necrons survive charges from Ork mobz). 

'Don't use Power Fists or other weapons that reduce initative', says the tactica. 'Use Terminators!' says the tactica. Sorry, which Codex you reading? Obviously not one with Chainfists, Thunder Hammers or Power Fists i.e. most Space Marine codices.

Midnight


----------

